# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Arias Cañete duda de la eficacia de las desalinizadoras

## FEDE

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201202...202011232.html
*Arias Cañete duda de la eficacia de las desalinizadoras

El ministro anuncia un nuevo Plan Hidrológico y expone en el Congreso las medidas de su departamento y llevará a cabo una profunda reforma de la ley de Costas para «poner en valor zonas degradadas»
01.02.12 - 12:32 - MANUEL BUITRAGO | MURCIA | 
*El ministro Miguel Arias Cañete ha puesto en cuestión el programa de desalinización llevado a cabo por el anterior gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero señalando que la producción de agua industrial está por debajo de lo que se esperaba pese a las grandes inversiones realizadas. El titular de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha comparecido esta mañana en la Comisión correspondiente del Congreso de los Diputados para explicar los objetivos de su departamento, que en materia de agua pasa por elaborar un nuevo Plan hidrológico Nacional. Arias Cañete no ha hecho referencia a la construcción de un nuevo acueducto para paliar al déficit de la cuenca del Segura. Ha subrayado asimismo su intención de realizar una profunda reforma de la Ley de Costas, «para poner en valor zonas ya degradadas», lo cual tendrá repercusiones directas en la Región de Murcia, concretamente en los proyectos para urbanizar Marina de Cope y para construir el puerto de contenedores de El Gorguel, principalmente.
Cuatro de las cinco plantas desalinizadoras construidas en la demarcación del Segura están prácticamente paralizadas porque su producción no es necesaria en estos momentos, ya que la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla utiliza los recursos de la cabecera del Tajo y de Segura que son más baratos para abastecer a la población; mientras que la mayoría de agricultores no compra el agua por su elevado precio. Arias Cañete comunicó hace tres semanas al presidente murciano Ramón Luis Valcárcel que pensaba revisar el programa de desalinización, como publicó La Verdad.
Arias Cañete ha avisado de las dificultades con las que se va a encontrar el Ministerio «debido a la herencia recibida». Al mismo tiempo, ha criticado el incumplimiento de las directivas europeas en materia de aguas y ha señalado que España «es el país más atrasado en Europa en la aplicación de la Directiva Marco del Agua», ha señalado en referebncia también a los nuevos planes de cuenca que están sin aprobar y que han motivado un expediente sancionador a España.
El ministro se ha remitido al programa electoral del PP sin comprometerse abiertamente por la opción trasvasista. Ha asegurado que abordará el Pacto Nacional del Agua, que se plasmará en un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional, «con el objetivo de garantizar el suministro de agua en calidad y cantidad suficiente, de una manera integral y solidaria en todo el territorio nacional, tanto para las necesidades humanas como para las del mantenimiento de los ecosistemas». Piensa mejorar la coordinación con las confederaciones hidrográficas y con las Sociedades de Aguas. También se revisarán, tal y como ha explicado el ministro, todos los planes de demarcación hidrográfica y se potenciará la reutilización y depuración de las aguas para cumplir con la legislación europea.
Ha anunciado asimismo un nuevo Plan Nacional de Regadíos, apoyo a las comunidades de regantes, programas de investigación e innovación en los sistemas de producción y una apuesta decidida por extender y mejorar las coberturas del seguro agrario. De igual manera, el ministro ha avanzado que la política de Sanidad Animal desarrollará programas de vigilancia que garanticen el control de la seguridad alimentaria en las granjas. 
Miguel Arias Cañete ha indicado que tiene el objetivo de racionalizar y clarificar la política medioambiental y de integrarla en el proceso de crecimiento y recuperación económica que se debe acometer. En este contexto, el Ministro ha asegurado que el Medio Ambiente «no debe ser considerado como un obstáculo para el desarrollo económico sino como un aliado». 
Arias Cañete llevará a cabo una «profunda reforma» de la normativa sobre protección del dominio público marítimo-terrestre, con el objetivo de compatibilizar la protección del litoral con el desarrollo de actividades económicas no perjudiciales, señala el Ministerio en una nota. « Para ello, la reforma de la Ley de Costas, que es del año 1988, será un vehículo eficaz para lograr mejorar la seguridad jurídica de los titulares de derechos en la costa, para fomentar una adecuada ordenación de la actividad económica y para poner en valor económico aquellas zonas ya degradadas y sin valor medioambiental», ha aseverado el ministro.
La reforma buscará también, ha indicado Arias Cañete, «la protección de los sistemas litorales, la recuperación de las zonas degradadas, la lucha contra la erosión y la garantía y acceso público de las costas españolas». Para la protección del medio marino, anunció actuaciones de próxima ejecución como la elaboración de una estrategia marina para cada una de las cinco demarcaciones marinas españolas, la constitución de la Comisión Interministerial de Estrategias Marinas y el diseño de los programas de seguimiento del medio marino. Para la protección de la biodiversidad marina el Ejecutivo elaborará el Plan Director de la Red de Áreas Marinas Protegidas de España, así como el Sistema Nacional de respuesta frente a la contaminación marina accidental. 
Asimismo, ha señalado que está elaborando un Proyecto de Ley de Medidas para mejorar el funcionamiento de la cadena alimentaria, con el objetivo de conseguir una participación más equilibrada del sector productor.
También ha propuesto la creación del Consejo Coordinador del Sistema Agroalimentario Nacional con el objetivo de ser la fuente de información básica para el funcionamiento del sistema. Para disponer de elementos objetivos de representación, Arias Cañete desarrollará un proceso electoral de ámbito estatal que fije la representatividad de las Organizaciones Profesionales Agrarias. Pondrá en marcha una batería de medidas para favorecer el asociacionismo y la concentración de la oferta impulsando la integración de las explotaciones en cooperativas de primero y de segundo grado u otras organizaciones con dimensión y capacidad, tanto en la fase de producción, como en las de comercialización e industrialización mediante la elaboración de una ley. 
Sobre el proceso de reforma de la PAC, que rechaza el Gobierno regional, Arias Cañete ha explicado que este nuevo modelo «deberá permitirnos también conseguir un sector productor fortalecido, que contribuya a corregir la situación de debilidad que atraviesan las explotaciones agrarias españolas». Ha señalado que es muy importante tener presente que, de forma paralela a las negociaciones para la reforma de la PAC, se van a desarrollar las negociaciones del nuevo Marco Financiero Plurianual 2014-2020 (MFP) que, sin duda, condicionará el proceso y resultado de la reforma de la PAC. 
En referencia al tratado comercial con Marruecos, considera necesario introducir en el debate la necesidad de que exista una reciprocidad en los intercambios comerciales respecto de terceros países, dada la existencia de una fuerte asimetría, claramente desfavorable a las producciones europeas. 
El ministro ha lamentado que, aunque la cifra global de emisiones refleje un importante reducción de las mismas, España se encuentra más lejos de cumplir el Protocolo de Kioto, ya que no se han reducido lo suficientemente las emisiones en los sectores de los que responde directamente el Estado, señala en una nota oficial.
En lo referente a la protección del Medio Natural, el Ministerio revisará el marco normativo estatal y una mejora en la gestión de la red de Parques Nacionales y de la Red Natura 2000. En estrecha colaboración con la Fundación Biodiversidad, el ministerio convocará ayudas y desarrollará actividades para mejorar la conservación del patrimonio natural y de la biodiversidad.
Por último, Miguel Arias Cañete ha aludido a una serie de incumplimientos medioambientales que han llevado al Reino de España ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE y al importante número de proyectos de evaluación de impacto ambiental que se están tramitando sin que se haya procedido a resolución alguna. A este respecto, Arias Cañete ha afirmado que el Ministerio está realizando una revisión exhaustiva de estos expedientes para agilizar su resolución.

----------

